# Pft living arrangement



## Wezoin (18 May 2014)

During pft if my spouse and child wanted to move with me would I be allowed to live off base in an apartment?  

I realize it'd all be at my cost


----------



## SupersonicMax (18 May 2014)

Is it really worth it for 2 months?


----------



## bradley247 (18 May 2014)

You'd have to request it, but it would likely be approved. They'll ask you what I'm about to though, why would you drag your family to the middle of nowhere and rent an apartment for a 6-8 week course that requires 100% of your focus? 

No offense, it just sounds like you'll be breaking the bank for a huge distraction (failure = no longer a pilot). You're going to be away from home A LOT as a pilot...


----------



## DAA (18 May 2014)

Not to mention, it could very well have implications on Relocation Benefits, once you are occupation qualified and posted to an operational flying Sqn.

Nice to do but not worth the effort.


----------



## Loachman (19 May 2014)

You'll have a hard time finding anybody who's successfully got through Pilot training who thinks that this is a good idea.


----------



## DAA (19 May 2014)

Loachman said:
			
		

> You'll have a hard time finding anybody who's successfully got through Pilot training who thinks that this is a good idea.



 :goodpost:

Can't support this any better and enough said.


----------



## Good2Golf (19 May 2014)

Loachman said:
			
		

> You'll have a hard time finding anybody who's successfully got through Pilot training who thinks that this is a good idea.



    :nod:

Phase 1 is relatively the most stressful of the three phases of flight training.  I'd SkypeTM  1.

 :2c:

Regards
G2G

Notes: 1.  New version of the $400/mo telephone bills I paid to call my then-fiancee when I wasn't studying.


----------



## Zoomie (19 May 2014)

Not an option for PFT.


----------

